# John Deere L110 Sputtering



## stivo14 (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a John Deere L110. It will start up and run when I start the blade it starts to sputter and die out. I have replaced the fuel filter air filter oils filter and spark plug. I have cleaner the carb and drained and replied the gas. Also I have check the gas cap vent and that is clear. Does anyone have any idea what could be wrong???? Thanks.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Its got to be the high speed jet in the carb I just cleaned one out the other day on a LT155 it would start, and run but die when you pulled the pto out. I took a pressure washer gun clean out pin a (paper clip), and ran them into the high speed jet to clear it out.


----------

